# not charging



## larry1097 (Sep 22, 2007)

2000 maxima new starter, alternator, battery. Battery not charging.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The starter has nothing to do with the charging system.

-Check the 120 amp fusible link at the battery, fuse #70 (10 amp), and fuse #30 (10 amp) in the fuse panel. 
-Turn the key "ON" (not running) and make sure the charging system warning lamp is illuminated. A burnt out bulb could keep it from charging.
-Make sure there is power to the large wire to the "BAT" terminal (or teminal "B") on the back of the alternator and the wire is not real stiff and/or burnt.
-Check for power to the "S" and "L" terminals at the alternator (Y/B and W/R wires, respectively). 
-Check for a good ground at the "E" terminal of the alternator (black wire).

Normal charging is 13.2-15.0 volts. Is the alternator an aftermarket or genuine Nissan reman.? If it's an aftermarket, you may have gotten a bad one...I've ran into such scenarios many times.


----------



## larry1097 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you it was a bad S L terminal plug. Replaced it and so fare its running fine.


----------



## southpaw318 (May 25, 2012)

Having the same problem. Just put a new alternator in and not charging the battery. Checked all fuses. Power is going to the alternator. Tested with test light. Checked ground. I also recently changed my condenser. Could that have something to do with it. I don't think so but I have been driving myself crazy looking for the problem. Can Anybody help? Thanks. The car is a 1999 nissan Altima.


----------

